# Few Questions on Ordering and Seed Types (I know another question :p)



## growgreen420 (Oct 28, 2012)

Questions like this may be already answered... if so can someone please point me in the right direction?  

So I was looking at Nirvana and Altitude for ordering seeds (I have clones and such from my other plants but want to grow a different plant and get out of the "norm" around here.  Everyone around here has your "typical" weed..... it all looks the same.  I am a noob so maybe what I said makes no sense?  idk?  lol

Anyways, I was looking into white widow or purple haze.

Lets take white widow for example... 
I went to Altitude and searched for white widow and what came up where about 25+ results.  White widow this... white widow that.... white widow bug buds... and to tell you the truth I have NO idea what I am reading... lol.  

Can anyone be so kind to tell me what is a good white widow that is fairly easy to grow indoors and has a decent yield rate.  (this might be asking for a lot, I know, so I appreciate any and all responses)  

So, like I said above, I looked at Nirvana and Altitude but both of these seed banks are across seas... is there any seed bank, besides going to a seed dispenser in an MJ friendly state, that is located in the U.S. where I can buy from them online?

I looked at the Marijuana Seed Bank list and saw a lot and didn't feel like digging into each one so I just thought I'd ask.

So, any help on choosing a good white widow seed (same for purple haze but prefer white widow) and what seed bank to buy from would be great!

Thanks everyone in advance!


----------



## growgreen420 (Oct 28, 2012)

Forgot to add.... when I went to Nirvana I saw this option to buy medical seeds.   Do medical seeds grow more potent yields?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 28, 2012)

I would not think Medical seeds are more potent.

I grew a WW from clone. I didn't love it so I am not any help in the WW department. I have grown seeds from Attitude and Singleseedcentre.com They are both reputable seed company's.

What are you looking for in the variety?  Up speedy high, on the couch can't move high? Pain relief? 
A lot of us here like the Mandala strains. Tell us more?


----------



## gourmet (Oct 28, 2012)

Even if there were U.S. seed banks, I would not order online from them as they are subject to search warrants so shipping information etc. could be discoverable.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2012)

IMO, IME, saying something is a "medical strain" really doesn't mean anything.

I am not crazy about white strains--I find them harsh.  You should look for seeds that supply the high you want.  So ask yourself what you want out of a strain and we can probably direct you to something "special".


----------



## Locked (Oct 28, 2012)

Buying beans is easy and yet tough. It's easy to order and receive them, but it's tough to wade through all the marketing that goes along with the different strains. Don't believe 90 percent of what they say. Words like, Medical Strain or putting OG on the end of a strain means nothing. Find a reputable seed bank, a couple reputable breeders to choose from and find out what is Dank to you. Nirvana sells a WW and it does not cost an arm and a leg. MIght not be the Dankest WW out there but I am sure great phenos are out there to be had.  As for US seed sellers, last one I knew about was Elite Genetics. They got popped because you really can't run a seed bank in the US and not expect to get popped. Stick with well respected seed banks and choose strains from word of mouth, from people with first hand experience.  jmo


----------



## growgreen420 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> * Stick with well respected seed banks and choose strains from word of mouth, from people with first hand experience.  jmo*




Thanks for the replies!

As far as medical goes... I was just wondering if that was more potent.  (I am not using "medical MJ" for medical use)  Just want to get a good potent yield.  Now I suspect that any form of MJ can be just as potent as the next...????  Just depends on how you grow it and how stress free the grow is???? This is my assumption.

With that being said I want to try WW but still don't know what to get because they add all these extra "names" onto the end of the WW.

This might be a far fetched question.... but what is a good WW to grow?  Potency... Yield rate... ease of growth... etc... what have you guys grown, as far as WW goes, that you have seen is the "best" without being biased towards your "needs."  Again might be a far fetched question but appreciate any responses to answering it.

Same as the above... where is a good place to buy on-line... again, as far as germination rates go... shipping time... less risk.... etc... without being bias... what have you guys experienced and what recommendation can you give me on where to buy? 

 As I highlighted in the above quote... I am using you guys to tell me what seed banks are the most reputable and using you guys; "word of mouth," to help me on what/where I should buy.

Thanks!


----------



## Locked (Oct 28, 2012)

Seed Banks I trust:

Attitude
Nirvana
Herbies
Sowamazingseeds
Hemp Depot (cash or MO only)
Single Seed Centre


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2012)

growgreen420 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> As far as medical goes... I was just wondering if that was more potent.  (I am not using "medical MJ" for medical use)  Just want to get a good potent yield.  Now I suspect that any form of MJ can be just as potent as the next...????  Just depends on how you grow it and how stress free the grow is???? This is my assumption.



No, the term "medical" doesn't mean anything.  And no, your assumption is incorrect.  Some strains are simply stronger than others, regardless of the care they get.  You can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear and you can not make a low potency strain any better than its genetics.

Potent is also a relative term that depends on what you want out of your bud.  Do you want a strain to get you through the day, something that is an up high, something that is a couch-lock high?  

Is there a reason that are you insistent on White Widow?  Have you grown this before?  IMO, there are tons and tons of strains out there just as or more potent but without the harshness that seems to accompany white strains.


----------



## Locked (Oct 28, 2012)

Nirvana White Widow 5 beans fem 35.00 USD>>>http://www.nirvanashop.com/en/feminized-marijuana-seeds/746-white-widow-feminized-5-seeds-.html

Gi3 labs White Widow Fem 5 beans 48.00 USD>>>https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/g13-labs-white-widow/prod_754.html


----------



## growgreen420 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you for those links, Hamster Lewis!




			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> No, the term "medical" doesn't mean anything.  And no, your assumption is incorrect.  Some strains are simply stronger than others, regardless of the care they get.  You can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear and you can not make a low potency strain any better than its genetics.
> 
> Potent is also a relative term that depends on what you want out of your bud.  Do you want a strain to get you through the day, something that is an up high, something that is a couch-lock high?
> 
> Is there a reason that are you insistent on White Widow?  Have you grown this before?  IMO, there are tons and tons of strains out there just as or more potent but without the harshness that seems to accompany white strains.



Thanks, The Hemp Goddess, for your clarification.  

What I want out of my bud is what you referred to as "up high." 

Am I insistent on WW? No I am not.  I am new to all this so I was just trying to narrow my searches down to what I heard of is a good, high, potent weed such as WW, pineapple express, purple haze... etc.  

One of the main things that fascinates me about growing is the beauty of the plant.  I love watching the buds form and grow.  Besides a higher potency rate, the reason why I am/was insistent on WW was because of the color it brings and how it looks different then the "normal" weed we see.  That, along with purple kush, purple haze etc...  I wanna grow something with a more vibrant/unique color and also a higher "up high" feeling.  So if there are others than WW... I would be glad to know.  It's not cheap purchasing seeds online so I want to get a good seed/strain/plant type on the first order.

Furthermore, I have no idea on what types of plants I have in my grow tent.  I got some seeds from a friend and grew them.  This is another reason why I want to order online so I will know what I will be growing, not only for my knowledge, but for my future clients, as well.


----------



## growgreen420 (Oct 29, 2012)

I think I am just going to go with these seeds here.
hxxp://www.nirvanashop.com/en/feminized-marijuana-seeds/746-white-widow-feminized-5-seeds-.html

Thanks again for all the input!   You guys are a lot of help!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2012)

If you are looking for an up high and a plant with high THC content, this is my personal favorite.  This is a strain that I never want to run out of.
hXXp://www.mandalaseeds.com/Catalogue/Satori

I don't quite understand what you mean about the WW looking different and the color it brings?  I have never noticed color on WW unless the temps drop and then most strains will put out some color.


----------



## growgreen420 (Oct 29, 2012)

Maybe I have just got too carried up on the Google Search Images   But thanks I will look at that link you provided.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 29, 2012)

THG,just looked that up.Im gonna have to get me some of those beans as soon as I can start growing again. Right now were taking care of our Grandaughter, and I take no chances with my little sweety.


----------



## growgreen420 (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow that seems like a crazy plant!  I think I found my next grow   thanks 

Has anyone grown any purple strains?


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Oct 29, 2012)

I just finished G13 Purple Haze and Dutch Passion Twilight, both supposed to be big on the purple & both available from Attitude.  Neither was purple for me, but both are powerful.  Twilight produced the best and has a real flavor, kept a couple of them as clone mothers.


----------



## growgreen420 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you for the info! 

So, THG, if I order from that link you provided earlier... are those seeds fem?  Or is it just s mix?  I have done a lot of reading on that strain and I think I want to try it out.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2012)

You will probably have to order from a reseller, like Attitude.  They are not fems, but regular seeds.


----------



## growgreen420 (Oct 29, 2012)

Okay thank you.  They seem like a good strain to grow.  I don't smoke, myself, but I am sure my clients would like this.


----------

